# Linux(Debian) + WinXP neu installieren mit gemeinsamer Partition



## General Thrawn (23. Januar 2005)

Hi @all

Ich habe vor auf meinen Rechner Linux und WinXP zu installieren, ich hab schon stundenlang gegoogelt, allerdings finde ich nirgens eine komplette Anleitung wie sowas genau geht. Ich hab grundlegende Ahnung von Linux (hab einen Root-Server den ich administriere) und Windows kann ja jeder   

Meine eigentliche Frage ist, wie soll ich meine Platte (80gb) am besten partitionieren? Muss ich die Xp Partition oder die LInux Partition an den Anfang stellen? Und soll ich zuerst Linux oder zuerst WinXP isnitallieren?
Meine bisherige Planung würde so aussehen:

1x Primary FAT32 10GB für XP + Progs
1x Secondary FAT32 48GB für mp3 + gemeinsame Daten //FAT32 kann ja auch Linux schrieben oder? Ich hab gehört NTFS kann LLinux nicht schreiben....
1x EXT2 20GB für Linux
1x 2GB Swap Linux

ich würde gerne auf eine Partition mit Linux UND Windows zugreifen, z.b. zum mp3 abspieeln oder filme schauen....

Lässt sich sowas machen? und wie sollte ich am besten vorgehen? Mit welchen Programm soll ich wann die Sache partitionieren, zuerst Linux drauf und dann partitionieren oder mit Partition Magic? GIbt es da nicht Probleme mit Linux?

Ach ja Linux Dist. ist Debian Sarge

danke schonmal im Vorraus für alle Antworten ;-)


----------



## generador (23. Januar 2005)

erst Windows dann Linux
sonnst überschreibst dir deinen bootsektor von linux


----------



## TanTe (25. Januar 2005)

Linux kann seit kernel version 2.6.xxxx auch auf NTFS schreiben.
Hab nur keine Ahnung ob das bei Deb. ohne weiteres funktioniert.
Bei SuSE ohne Probleme und bei FC3 muss man sich grade nen RPM Saugen/Installieren oder den Kernel neu kompilieren (letztes hilft auf jeden auch bei Deb.)

Also die windows C: oder besser /dev/hda1 wuerde ich da es eine Windoof System Partition ist auf jeden mit NTFS machen.& 40GB bekommt man nur mit Tricks als FAT32 Formatiert (weil zu gross).

Statt EXT2 wuerde ich das schnellere EXT3 oder Raiser FS nutzen.


----------



## Sinac (25. Januar 2005)

Über den Kernel läuft das auch unter Debian, allerdings halt nicht Fehlerfrei. Wenn du Probleme bekommst auf NTFS zu schreiben installier dir *grübel* CaptiveNTFS oder so heißt das, er läd dir den original NTFS Treiber in ner Sandbox und das läuft sehr gut.
Ansonsten wie schon gesagt erst Windows, dann Debian weil sonst sein Bootloader weg ist. Das it der FAT32 Partition sollte auch gehen wen du die wie gesagt etwas kleiner wählst.
Und 2GB SWAT ist auch volkommen ausreichend.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Januar 2005)

Der NTFS-Treiber im Kernel kann zwar schreiben, jedoch nur sehr beschraenkt.
Soweit ich weiss kann nichts neues angelegt werden, und wenn Dateien ueberschrieben werden muessen sie meines Wissens nach die gleiche Groesse haben wie vorher.
Also im Grunde genommen bringt das nicht wirklich viel.
Die Tage hab ich mal den Captive ausprobiert, der scheint ganz gut zu laufen. Hab aber in 'nem Test gelesen, dass der Probleme haben kann wenn es um viele kleine Files geht. (wenn ich mich recht erinnere)


----------



## Helmut Klein (25. Januar 2005)

Du kanst mit dem Linux Kernel eigenen NTFS-Treiber, wie bereits erwähnt, bestehende Dateien lediglich dahingehend verändern als dass ihre Größe gleich bleibt.

Wenn du eine Partition haben willst auf die du unter Linux sowie Windows schreiben kannst, dann nutze am besten FAT. Und mit FAT32 kann man sicherlich eine Partition größer als 32gb haben, oder ist meine 120gb Fat-Partition hier etwa eine reine Einbildung?    

Ob du Windows oder Linux zuerst installierst ist an sich egal, falls du Windows nach Linux installierst und eine Live-CD hast kannst du i.d.R. problemlos von dieser starten und deinen Bootloader erneut in den MBR installieren.


----------



## TanTe (25. Januar 2005)

Helmut Klein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dann nutze am besten FAT. Und mit FAT32 kann man sicherlich eine Partition größer als 32gb haben, oder ist meine 120gb Fat-Partition hier etwa eine reine Einbildung?


Ich sage ja auch das es mit Tricks funktioniert (hatte auch mal eine 120GB Fat32 Partition). z.B. unter Linux kann man die so anlegen. Aber versuch mal unter Windows eine Fat32 Partition anzulegen und zu formatieren die groesser als 32 GB ist (ich glaub der faengt schon bei mehr als 20GB an zu meckern).


----------



## Sinac (25. Januar 2005)

Maximale Größe FAT: 4GB
Maximale Größe FAT32: 2TB, unter Win XP können jedoch nur 32GB formatiert werden
Maximale Größe NTFS: 2TB


----------

